
Automakers Race to Get Ahead of Silicon Valley on Car-Sharing - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/08/technology/automakers-race-to-get-ahead-of-silicon-valley-on-car-sharing.html
======
muninn_
and they probably will (in my opinion). The thing is that Ford, or GM, or
whoever can buy a mostly competent company and then roll out vehicle after
vehicle. Plus, the automakers understand how to build, design, and fix
vehicles. Does Uber? Does Waymo? I think that is why both Google and Apple
dropped their actual vehicle building. It's too hard.

~~~
thephyber
> Ford, or GM, or whoever can buy a mostly competent company and then roll out
> vehicle after vehicle

Those manufacturers have perverse incentives in this game.

GM, especially, was a forerunner in "planned obsolescence"[1], which was how
they grew by taking advantage of perverse incentives in the early days of car
manufacturing.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_obsolescence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planned_obsolescence)

~~~
ams6110
What are they? Planned obsolescence, in the face of worldwide competition and
better than ever reliability data, is no longer a workable strategy.

